# Savage Axis Rifles . . . .



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

I have had some really good luck with Savage Rifles. Recently I decided to try out the Savage Axis XP in 22-250. First trip to the range....

Wind - Right to left < 5 (light breeze)
Distance - 100 yards
Ammo - Factory Winchester 45gr hp/bt
Rest - cheapo walmart stand/rest (similar to leadsled)

(2 - 3 round groups) first 3 round group low and left, covered with 1 black replacement dot. second 3 round group, left of center. I got it dialed in I think. (yes I know I put the sticker on up side down)


Wind - Right to left ~ 5 (nice breeze)
Distance - 200 yards
Ammo - Factory Winchester 45gr hp/bt
Rest - cheapo walmart stand/rest (similar to leadsled)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For the money you can't beat an Axis IMO. Nice shooting !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't have an Axis but I have several Savage rifles. Love them one and all. Quality American firearms at a reasonable price.

Nice shooting!

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good shooting. It appears the coyotes in your area should be extra warey.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

No excuses for a miss!!!! LOL

+1 to what Don says about the Axis.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> No excuses for a miss!!!! LOL


Yup, thats what Im worried about! ha ha ha ha


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't have an Axis, but I love my Savage rifles. Affordable and every one one of them is a tack driver. My favorite is my 204 Ruger...










BTW...nice shooting!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice shooting

and i dont a savage rifle,other than my .22

but they do make a good fire arm


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm hooked on savage also. Very good shooting guns as you can see by your targets.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... The wife won a Savage 22-250 last night...I hope it's like my daughters .17 HMR ...


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

I love my Axis 22-250, it has been very accurate and reliable!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... I like the back up gun, what is it?..


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I own 2 Savage 22-250s One with a varmint barrel and an Axis , Great guns, and I have spent alot more on alot less and I have never had a dead critter ask me how much I paid for a gun or what kind it was


----------



## Burton (May 15, 2013)

I don't have an Axis, but I love my Savage Model 12.


----------



## Corvettehunter (Jan 8, 2013)

I recently purchased a savage axis 223 and its looks awesome, only shot it about 6 times. The trigger feels really heavy on it. Called my local gun smith and he said that trigger is not adjustable, said he's even went so far as to call Savage and ask them if they could tell him how.

Any one had any experience with this on their Axis??

I have Savage .17hmr and it has the Accutrigger and that trigger is awesome, wished this Axis had that trigger.

This is my first post so if you have comments please send my way!!!! Thanks


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Corvettehunter. Enjoy the site. Oh ya, one of the rules here is; when you shoot a yote, it never happened if there is no picture of it. So when you get one take a picture to post on the site.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Corvettehunter said:


> I recently purchased a savage axis 223 and its looks awesome, only shot it about 6 times. The trigger feels really heavy on it. Called my local gun smith and he said that trigger is not adjustable, said he's even went so far as to call Savage and ask them if they could tell him how.
> 
> Any one had any experience with this on their Axis??
> 
> ...


Welcome to PT..

There are several youTube vids on how to (easily) reduce the trigger pull on the Axis... I just bought an Accutrigger on GunBroker for $60 & did a retrofit-- took about 5 minutes on a mill. I could've used a grinder, but I work in a machine shop...The mill does a nicer job... Mine is set @ 1lb 14 oz... :teeth:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone sell an aftermarket trigger for the Axis?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to PT


----------



## immortalic (May 19, 2013)

I heard all kinds of great reviews on the axis last year. Late October I sold a boat and had planned to use the money for a new deer rifle. Cabelas had a camo axis with scope for 399 or a Remington 700 for 439. I got the axis in 308. It would only hold about a 3 inch group at 50 yds. So I sold the gun to my brother in law who took the scope and put it on his axis 22-250 and it shoots like the one in the pictures. Excellent gun. But I myself will not own another one.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Does anyone sell an aftermarket trigger for the Axis?


Timney & Rifle Basix -- prices range from $85 - $150 depending on how much luxury u want... Basic model of the Rifle Basix is adjustable down to 1lb, I believe...Neither model has a sear block, though...

I don't like getting below 2.5 lbs pull with a trigger that doesn't have a sear block--just my preference, though... :teeth:


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Like This
azpredatorhunter
11 May 2013
Sweet... I like the back up gun, what is it?..

It's a PLR 16 maid by KEL-TEC, shoots 223 and Excepts any AR mags and Muzzle Brakes, it's a accurate little bastard and gas operated, I'm gonna put a Eotech style sight on it and do away with the Nikon p223 for closer shots. I've since done away with that grip and went to a AFG2 angled fore grip and put a lazer on it, it's a fun little guy but packs a punch!!


----------



## hunter5567 (May 30, 2013)

I have a Savage Axis 223 and it shoots great and can't beat the price at $257 at walmart.

I put a Weaver Kaspa 4-16x44 Side focus scope on it and it will sub inch groups at 100 yards with cheap ammo. I am loading some 70gr Barnes SP ammo for the wife to deer hunt with.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

immortalic said:


> I heard all kinds of great reviews on the axis last year. Late October I sold a boat and had planned to use the money for a new deer rifle. Cabelas had a camo axis with scope for 399 or a Remington 700 for 439. I got the axis in 308. It would only hold about a 3 inch group at 50 yds. So I sold the gun to my brother in law who took the scope and put it on his axis 22-250 and it shoots like the one in the pictures. Excellent gun. But I myself will not own another one.


I have an axis and it's unbelievably accurate, my last test fire was .595 inch 3-shot group at 400 yards! You must have purchased a really messed up rifle. Did you contact savage about the problem, or send it back for inspection/repairs?

BTW the timney adjustable trigger is friggen great in these guns.


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

I just put the Rifle Basix trigger on my Axis .223

I am looking forward to getting to the range. If only I could find ammo or at least some bullets to press my own!


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

I love my Savage 223 for the price can't be beat!,


----------

